# Why did my bunny pass away? :(



## colonel17 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello Everyone!
This is probably a long shot but maybe someone can help? I bought my bunny from the pet store last Tuesday (1/19/21) but couldn’t bring him home until Friday (1/22/21) because he had just been brought into the store and needed a few days to relax! Picked him up around 1 on Friday and was the happiest little bunny when he arrived at home! Loved his new cage, hopping everywhere, giving everyone tiny bunny kisses anytime someone put their hand in for him just to come up and sniff! Last night he was out of his cage, laying on the floor all relaxed and calm; legs stretched and loving life. I woke up to a dead baby this morning at 9 am. I have NO IDEA what went wrong. He ate from the second we brought him home and kept drinking, so he wasn’t not eating or drinking.. I followed all of my instructions as to not handle him for a few days and kinda just let him get used to everything. He loved laying out in the open so I thought it was weird to find him in his house this AM.. once I lifted his house he didn’t flinch and I went to pet him and he was stiff as a board. Any one have any idea?!? The store has no idea how old he is but I wanna say he was maybe a month or two old..


----------



## colonel17 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello Everyone!
This is probably a long shot but maybe someone can help? I bought my bunny from the pet store last Tuesday (1/19/21) but couldn’t bring him home until Friday (1/22/21) because he had just been brought into the store and needed a few days to relax! Picked him up around 1 on Friday and was the happiest little bunny when he arrived at home! Loved his new cage, hopping everywhere, giving everyone tiny bunny kisses anytime someone put their hand in for him just to come up and sniff! Last night he was out of his cage, laying on the floor all relaxed and calm; legs stretched and loving life. I woke up to a dead baby this morning at 9 am. I have NO IDEA what went wrong. He ate from the second we brought him home and kept drinking, so he wasn’t not eating or drinking.. I followed all of my instructions as to not handle him for a few days and kinda just let him get used to everything. Anytime I looked up any of the behaviors he was portraying everything that he was a happy, content bunny! He loved laying out in the open so I thought it was weird to find him in his house this AM.. once I lifted his house he didn’t flinch and I went to pet him and he was stiff as a board. Any one have any idea?!? The store has no idea how old he is but I wanna say he was maybe a month or two old..  I’m blaming myself for it thinking I did something completely wrong but my mom just keeps saying he was loved for his last 6 days instead of being in a pet store


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss!

Sometimes you don’t really know what has happened, which seems to be the case here. There is a possibility that he was sick before he was even in your hands. There are so many possibilities. And sometimes it just happens 

It wasn’t your fault though, and I’m sure he enjoyed your company, even if it was for a short while.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 28, 2021)

size wise probably about 8-10 weeks. 

Sometimes it's hard to know why bunnies die, particularly when it's completely unexpected. As prey animals, sometimes they just die and we don't know why.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss! He was so cute! What did his diet look like? He definitely was older than a month, probably closer to 3 months.


----------



## colonel17 (Jan 28, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm sorry for your loss! He was so cute! What did his diet look like? He definitely was older than a month, probably closer to 3 months.


The store I got him from told me because he was so tiny to only keep him on pellets and hay until March! In which he started eating his pellets yesterday but had been devouring the hay since he came home!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 28, 2021)

What brand of pellets? What type of hay? You're supposed to stay away from veggies until they are 5 months so the store was right about keeping him on a hay and pellet diet until March.


----------



## colonel17 (Jan 28, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> What brand of pellets? What type of hay? You're supposed to stay away from veggies until they are 5 months so the store was right about keeping him on a hay and pellet diet until March.


KAYTEE pellets which they physically pointed out and handed me and Timothy Hay which they also physically pointed out and handed me because that’s what he was eating in the store!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 28, 2021)

Timothy hay was a great choice, can you send a link to the pellets (Kaytee has lots of types of pellets)? Sometimes rabbits just die and you don't know why. I'm really sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 28, 2021)

Unfortunately, pet stores often get their pets from backyard breeders so the health of such pets is questionable at best. It may be absolutely nothing you did. It would be a good idea to let the store know. They may have some policy in place for such an eventuality. 

If you decide to get a rabbit again, I'd strongly advise against getting one from a pet store. I'd also advise against getting a young rabbit. They are extremely delicate when young. Young rabbits are more suitable for those very experienced with rabbits.

Getting a rabbit from a rabbit rescue (different from generic dog/cat shelter) is the ideal place to get a rabbit. They are not only already fixed, but they are vet checked and personality assessed. 

Keep in mind that getting a baby in no way helps one to make their rabbit more handle-able. _Founder of Bunny Bunch rescue, Caroline Charland, states, "People often think a rabbit must be held a lot as a baby in order to like being held as an adult.*I don't find this true at all.* Over the years, the Bunny Bunch rescue I founded has saved many mother and baby rabbits from shelters. All the babies were treated the same. When they became adults their personalities varied-- some liked to be held, some hated to be held and some tolerated being held."_ 

Here's some further information from my website to help you in choosing a bunny:








Choosing Your First Bunny


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## JBun (Jan 28, 2021)

Sudden death like that with no prior symptoms where traumatic injury hasn't occurred, most commonly would be from a cardiac arrest(possible heart defect) or choking on food. Rare possibilities would be e. cuniculi or RHD. E. cuniculi doesn't usually result in sudden death like this, but in rare instances it can happen. RHD is still pretty rare in the US and this time of year isn't as likely, but still a slight possibility if you're in a part of the country that is starting to be affected. Heart attack or choking are the most likely though.

He sounds like he was a sweet bunny. I'm very sorry you lost him.


----------



## overhear (Jan 29, 2021)

What a complete trauma. I'm so sorry for you and your adorable bunny. If it's any consolation, I 100% agree with your mom -- your bunny was lucky to have your care.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss of your cute little guy, it just breaks our heart.


----------



## Freedom (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh no. So sorry for your loss. What a devastating experience. And agree with your mom. Your baby was extremely loved for those last days with you. 
It sounds like you did nothing wrong. Could have been a preexisting illness or something. 
Hugs to you for your loss. What a sweet beautiful baby.


----------



## colonel17 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Timothy hay was a great choice, can you send a link to the pellets (Kaytee has lots of types of pellets)? Sometimes rabbits just die and you don't know why. I'm really sorry this happened to you!


View attachment 52867
This is the bag they handed me for him.


----------



## Howard cordingley (Jan 30, 2021)

So sorry to read your loss. He looks healthy. Could he have eaten something like a plant in your home even nibbling on plants is dangerous. It could be just natural too.


----------



## colonel17 (Jan 30, 2021)

Howard cordingley said:


> So sorry to read your loss. He looks healthy. Could he have eaten something like a plant in your home even nibbling on plants is dangerous. It could be just natural too.


We don’t have plants in our home and there wasn’t anything he got into.. he was watched at all times..


----------



## Howard cordingley (Jan 30, 2021)

So sad looks so healthy too. Sorry I did not mean my wording to look like you did not watch him. You clearly looked after him well.


----------



## Marikristine (Feb 1, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## osgoodmg (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry for you loss. I agree with your mom, too. You gave him a happy, loving last few days.


----------

